# Macro Algae Reactor



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello

So I've decided to make a chaeto reactor from a Phosban 550 reactor. I've got a maxi-jet pump I'm going to use in-line style and pull water from bellow the mechanical filter in the Fluval EVO 13.5, run it through the rector then out feed to the return chamber and then obviously into the main tank. 

I'm going to wrap waterproof LEDs around the outside but not sure what will grow the chaeto best. I've seen people say warm white, natural white and even red. Anyone have any suggestions?

Attached picture is what I'm after. Not mine just a sample of what I'd like to do. 

Thanks. Steve


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I did an algae scrubber with a kent marine phos reactor, it cracked. The idea works no doubt, its that the plastic tube of the reactor can't take the heat of led.


----------



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

Did you find the red light grew more algae? Wonder how to hold the LED strip away from the acrylic?

Thanks. Steve


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

The lights are a red/blue grow light but white will do just fine. I taped LED's right to the reactor, perhaps mounting it to a tube larger than the reactor (to slide over) would have been ideal to reduce the heat emitted by the LED.



sdergar said:


> Did you find the red light grew more algae? Wonder how to hold the LED strip away from the acrylic?
> 
> Thanks. Steve


----------



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks. Going to try to figure out how to keep some distance between lights and body of reactor. 

Steve


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.socalireefs.com/forums/s...-Algae-Reactor&p=931150&viewfull=1#post931150

Wrapped 4" pvc with leds on the inside and mounted a fan. More work but might work better long term.

Another person mentioned using a dimmer for the lights so they would generate less heat at lower power.


----------

